# Why bother with 2bm....



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

On a correction detail?

From reading through the showroom I can't understand why people bother with the 2bm and expensive fancy shampoos on a correction detail.

The damage you 'could' inflict would surely be minimal compared to what's there already...

Surely just a bucket of washing up liquid and a mitt would be much more beneficial/quicker/cheaper/easier?

Please enlighten me 

Zach


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats the point of making extra work for yourself by just using one bucket.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as above really...

theres no point in making more work for yourself.. and theres always the potential to put in a scratch that can't be removed using your 1 bucket method and a slap dash wash routine (which going on the attitude about it being quicker to use 1 bucket and some fairy liquid.. comes across as a quick slap dash wash.)


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

as above.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Might not be that bad to begin with and you could be creating more work for yourself.

Most shampoos work out very cost effective so aren't expensive at all.

For me a one bucket wash wouldn't be any quicker than a two bucket wash, I'm used to a two bucket wash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zachtdi said:


> On a correction detail?
> 
> From reading through the showroom I can't understand why people bother with the 2bm and expensive fancy shampoos on a correction detail.
> 
> ...


I suppose with detailing, speed is not required , I guess you have disturbed the nest by mentioning washing up liquid, 1BM vs 2BM technically 2BM is safer but in practice there is probably nothing in it, as the 2BM users still comment on swirling


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry but u are hardly going to do that much damage from a one bucket method before a correction detail to even notice!

lets be realistic here...

the 2bm hardly works anyway I witnessed a demo from a large company not to be named where the colour of the rinse and wash bucket was the hardly any different, making me ask the question y bother?? same with snowfoam... its all detailing nonsense!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Because prevention is better than cure


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

avit88 said:


> lets be realistic here...
> 
> the 2bm hardly works anyway I witnessed a demo from a large company not to be named where the colour of the rinse and wash bucket was the hardly any different, making me ask the question y bother?? same with snowfoam... its all detailing nonsense!


well i'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but the "large company" weren't doing it correctly..

even with a prewash solution (snow foam, and even TFR) you will still have a light film of dirt on the car.
here is a photo, clearly showing the difference..










would you like to wash your car with the second bucket there? I know I wouldn't!!


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad it's stirred up a bit of a debate lol

I can agree that it's not exactly quicker or necessarily that much more cost.

But as others have said. The 2bm isn't a cure it's just 'better' than 1bm. I personally can't see a good 1bm being any less beneficial before a correction


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> well i'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but the "large company" weren't doing it correctly..
> 
> even with a prewash solution (snow foam, and even TFR) you will still have a light film of dirt on the car.
> here is a photo, clearly showing the difference..
> ...


That bucket on the right is just your old bath water Craig,your not fooling me :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome picture Craig :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ - Wot no Grit Guard? :driver:

Sorry for the hijack, but are you using a Dooka pad or Carpro Wash mitt? 

Of the two, which wash media do you prefer to use?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey look everyone. It's a troll!

:wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ROB.. haha cheeky bugger.. 

Aaron.. cheers but its actually a mate of mine, I don't take photos of buckets like him :lol: (eh nick )

Tips.. no, no grit guards.. I use the same buckets as the photo above (taken by a friend) and the grit guards don't make a difference aslong as your careful and not swirling the water with your mitt.

I use a car pro mitt.. brilliant wash media. the dooka pad can be a bit awkward to hold flat.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I use one bucket.

Foam with one lance and rinse,foam with another lance with shampoo,then use one bucket to clean your mitt simples......

Plus no bending to a bucket with shampoo.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the answer CraigQQ :thumb:

I noticed you had purchased a Dooka Pad in the group buy last year, but saw you championing the Carpro Wash Mitt recently, and wanted to know your reasoning behind your choice.

I've got the same buckets as yourself and not seen a grit guard that could fit them, so it's by design rather than choice for me.

Thanks again buddy :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

avit88 said:


> sorry but u are hardly going to do that much damage from a one bucket method before a correction detail to even notice!
> 
> lets be realistic here...
> 
> the 2bm hardly works anyway I witnessed a demo from a large company not to be named where the colour of the rinse and wash bucket was the hardly any different, making me ask the question y bother?? same with snowfoam... its all detailing nonsense!


Why are you a member of a detailing forum if you just call it detailing nonsense? People above are right, your just creating more work for yourself and you'll develop bad habits.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Any physician will tell you.

"first, do no harm".

We all have our own methods. It's your car.


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

:lol:


Defined Reflections said:


> I use one bucket.
> 
> Foam with one lance and rinse,foam with another lance with shampoo,then use one bucket to clean your mitt simples......
> 
> Plus no bending to a bucket with shampoo.


Cheers mate

And to the bloke who said I'm trolling thanks for your input too, it's not like I had a genuine question or anything :s


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

At the end of the day, even if using the 2bm only gives you an extra 1% chance of not inflicting more damage, then its got to be worth it, even if you are doing a full correction anyway.

I only use 2bm and I use grit guards in both buckets for every job, from a quick wash to a full correction detail - it just would not seem right otherwise to me.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> well i'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but the "large company" weren't doing it correctly..
> 
> even with a prewash solution (snow foam, and even TFR) you will still have a light film of dirt on the car.
> here is a photo, clearly showing the difference..
> ...


"What he said"

Although my rinse bucket is dirty, it's never as pronounced as that (I think he took a $hit in it:lol

"Grit guards are a means to encourage people to part with their hard earned £" - Dicuss ............. :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I use the same stuff twice in my buckets and there is hardly any dirt.Nowt like the one shown did he actually blast the crap off first or just rub it over to prove a point


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> "What he said"
> 
> Although my rinse bucket is dirty, it's never as pronounced as that (I think he took a in it:lol
> 
> "Grit guards are a means to encourage people to part with their hard earned £" - Dicuss ............. :lol:


My rinse bucket can get that bad  depends on ABP and their by road washing, which makes all the lovely coal dust stick to the car :devil:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Woah! If my rinse bucket ever got that black and dirty I'd be worried that I'd left my car too long without a clean. After a good pre-wash I cannot conceive how a rinse bucket can ever be that bad unless the car had been ripening in a sewarage farm for a few days.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally I only use 1 bucket, but then I'm not interested in trying to maintain a swirl free car. Personally I'm not convinced 2bm would be any better anyway.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> Woah! If my rinse bucket ever got that black and dirty I'd be worried that I'd left my car too long without a clean.


This is from a couple of trips to work - bear in mind that the bit where I pick this stuff up from the road is less than 1/2 a mile long



















It takes some serious shifting, especially being on a hp ban atm, get as much off with the jet wash as possible but still end up with a black rinse bucket. The stuff is evil!!


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

avit88 said:


> sorry but u are hardly going to do that much damage from a one bucket method before a correction detail to even notice!
> 
> lets be realistic here...
> 
> the 2bm hardly works anyway I witnessed a demo from a large company not to be named where the colour of the rinse and wash bucket was the hardly any different, making me ask the question y bother?? *same with snowfoam... its all detailing nonsense!*


used two 'foam's on my dads bmw before touching it with a mitt..mitt didn't even pick up a single bit of dirt. Usually, it'd be brown with brown water at the end of the wash.
Works for me! :wave:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, but surely a prewash would get rid of most of that. I would still never expect my rinse water to be as bad as in the pics before.


----------



## AJV77 (Jun 2, 2012)

tomah said:


> Hey look everyone. It's a troll!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Just Smile and Wave Boys - YouTube


Sorry, tapped the wrong button and thanked yo by mistake


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

:devil:I attended a training course at a large company and on one of the days, they showed the difference between one bucket and 2. Car was sprayed with TFR and then rinsed, then foamed and and washed as normal. The water in the buckets was then poured through a filter.
The filter from the one bucket wash had A LOT more grit in it. Since then I've always used 2 buckets - both with grit guards. 

The way I look at it is if there's a chance it's safer, why do it any other way?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I now use the 18 bucket wash....










:thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I never bothered with the 2BM on my old car, and it looked like new still when I sold it at 5 years old... (Only because I'd never heard of the 2BM)
Since coming to DW I've never done anything BUT the 2BM, whether it be on my new car or someone elses. It's rubbing off on family and friends too!

As many here have quite rightly said, why introduce the possibility (however big or small) of doing some harm to your car by not spending an extra 30s filling a second bucket?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You could apply that same argument to the purchase & use of grit guards :doublesho


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> You could apply that same argument to the purchase & use of grit guards :doublesho


Haha, touché. :thumb:

I've had an eBay page open for the last 3 weeks for grit guards. They're £4.99 + £1.49 each. I'd need two, but my G1 & T1 took priority as my tyres look awful with no dressing on!

Grit Guards

Anyone found them cheaper elsewhere?:detailer:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I like big fancy buckets, grit guards and 2BM................just saying


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

jamieblackford said:


> Why are you a member of a detailing forum if you just call it detailing nonsense? People above are right, your just creating more work for yourself and you'll develop bad habits.


every field has its degree of nonsense to shift thru... so ur saying because i shud b banded from dw for not using 2bm??? lol

if we did everything the big names told us ie grit guards, snow foam etc we would all be very skint it is not necessary


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

NorthernNick said:


> used two 'foam's on my dads bmw before touching it with a mitt..mitt didn't even pick up a single bit of dirt. Usually, it'd be brown with brown water at the end of the wash.
> Works for me! :wave:


y pay £15 for snowfoam when a powerhose wud have done the same job...

u do what u like id rather put the money back in my pocket


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

avit88 said:


> y pay £15 for snowfoam when a powerhose wud have done the same job...
> 
> u do what u like id rather put the money back in my pocket


£10 actually :thumb:
And when it was 'power hosed' first and then snow foamed..with which the foam turned brown before being washed off and thus absorbing the top layers of dirt and preventing me pushing it into the paint, I'm quite happy with how it worked.

also, you seem to have quite an aggressive, troll like tone. Please calm it down as this is a friendly place and we talk to each other pleasantly


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Going back to something the O.P mentioned about fancy shampoo, i swear by meg gold class. I once ran out and had to use some armorall one and it didn't 'bubble' up hardly at all. I was practically washing the car in water. 

Gold class , imo, is amazing.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

NorthernNick said:


> £10 actually :thumb:
> And when it was 'power hosed' first and then snow foamed..with which the foam turned brown before being washed off and thus absorbing the top layers of dirt and preventing me pushing it into the paint, I'm quite happy with how it worked.
> 
> also, you seem to have quite an aggressive, troll like tone. Please calm it down as this is a friendly place and we talk to each other pleasantly


calm it down?? what is wrong with u?? this is a forum and everyone has an opinion so accept that- if it bothers u dont bother replying....

next time i'll write a little story with my opinion cleverly hidden inside a sugar coated riddle :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive not used two bucket method for ages. I dont need it, my pre wash takes almost everything off and even with one bucket the water is still clean at the end. 

My opinion is if you need two buckets because your wash water is getting dirty then your pre wash is not up to the job.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if that pre-wash stage is snow foam :doublesho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> I don't need it, my pre wash takes almost everything off


What's your pre-wash solution buddy?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its got to have snow foam. You cant tell me that it does not lift all the crap off paint.
Anyone who has used it will know what it does.

I am sorry but a plain old hose or power wash to get things started dont cut it with me.

Come on fellas for those who use snowfoam cant tell me after a quick coat the car dont look alot cleaner.

Ok before a correction we have it drummed in that a 2bm is the way but, its pointless without snowfoam TBH.

There are gonna be ripples in the pool from this thread but without snow foam a 2bm before correction is just time wasting


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Tips said:


> What's your pre-wash solution buddy?


Mainly autosmart ultra mousse but if the car is particularly bad actimousse xls


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Mainly autosmart ultra mousse but if the car is particularly bad actimousse xls


Reducing the risk is always the way to go.

Fair play fella it works for sure


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

op.

why bother washing your car? just leave it dirty.

or.

go down to your local polish car wash and pay them £5 to use their sponges, high acid chemicals and 1 bucket method?

problem solved.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm, the pre-wash snow foamers on here tend to subscribe to the two bucket wash method.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Does a pre wash snow foam stage benefit a car treated with sealants?


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

A girl i went out with years ago, it was more like 2 buckets even then and a grit guard would definetley of fell out.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Ive not used two bucket method for ages. I dont need it, my pre wash takes almost everything off and even with one bucket the water is still clean at the end.
> 
> My opinion is if you need two buckets because your wash water is getting dirty then your pre wash is not up to the job.


I agree - I snow foam my car with my Flux MaFra foaming shampoo. Looks like snow foam but has the cleaning properties of a shampoo. All the dirt slips off. In fact I don't touch my car with a mitt anymore. I just powerwash rinse the car and onto the drying stage. This became possible since I got a semi pro 160bar 510l/h 2800W powerwasher though.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Tips said:


> You could apply that same argument to the purchase & use of grit guards :doublesho


Reading through the post I was going to say exactly the same :thumb:

Preaching about minimising the risks on one hand but dismissing grit guards on the other ?! Oh, hang about, that doesn't include the DW fashion / bandwagon influence though ... :lol:

WD


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I assume this is aimed at me, among others..

using the 2 bucket method reduces the amount of grit going back onto the paint via the wash bucket.. 
grit guards do nothing unless your thrashing your mitt about in your bucket..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

masammut said:


> I agree - I snow foam my car with my Flux MaFra foaming shampoo. Looks like snow foam but has the cleaning properties of a shampoo. All the dirt slips off. In fact I don't touch my car with a mitt anymore. I just powerwash rinse the car and onto the drying stage. This became possible since I got a semi pro 160bar 510l/h 2800W powerwasher though.


Same here, other than nearly any shampoo used works now, that said folk should adopt what method they feel most comfortable with :thumb:
I even use a blade to remove the excess water after a rinse before a towel dry, Lord knows where this grit is supposed to appear from after a power rinse.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Not aimed at anyone in particular :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> I assume this is aimed at me, among others..
> 
> using the 2 bucket method reduces the amount of grit going back onto the paint via the wash bucket..
> grit guards do nothing unless your thrashing your mitt about in your bucket..





WD Pro said:


> Not aimed at anyone in particular :thumb:


How's about using the quoute button to reply? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well mine was right under the post I was replying to.. so thats taking up space that isn't required.. making the page longer 

like this one :thumb:


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I use these...

I do use 2BM....but at the end my rinse bucket is usually as clean as my wash bucket

I don't use grit guards although I am very conscious of not putting my mitt any where near the bottom...I think having 2 big buckets helps this as I don't need all the water from the bucket.


----------



## kevp69 (Aug 11, 2008)

I only use 2bm and I use grit guards in both buckets for every wash


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not go 3bm just to be safe, if you rinse in a dirty bucket then there will still be some dirt in the sponge


----------



## mikey b (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't use a grit guard but I do use the 2 bucket method, and it's amazing how dirty the water in the rinse bucket is after I've finished.
So for the tiny amount of extra time and effort I find the 2 bucket method worthwhile.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the point i was getting at earlier in the thread. If your rinse water bucket is dirty then your pre wash isnt working very well. 

You really dont need two buckets if your pre wash works well IMO.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I have done a little test today 

Two weeks with no wash and quite poor weather. Snow foam, jet wash and 2BM 

Interesting results, I will post as soon as I can upload pictures 

WD


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Pre-Wash, what pre-wash? Only required if the car is very dirty.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> This is the point i was getting at earlier in the thread. If your rinse water bucket is dirty then your pre wash isnt working very well.
> 
> You really dont need two buckets if your pre wash works well IMO.





WD Pro said:


> I have done a little test today
> 
> Two weeks with no wash and quite poor weather. Snow foam, jet wash and 2BM
> 
> ...


Washed the sportage.
Two weeks of poor weather since last wash.
A lot of crap stuck on the bottom third.
Mostly water marks, general road grime etc on the top - enough to see the sweep patern of the wipers.

Nilfisk e140 - underbody and car nozzles.
Autobrite magifoam.
Autobrite HD lance.
2BM, grit guard in rinse bucket.
Megs shampoo plus.
Lambswool mitt.

Wheels were done with a separate bucket and mitt so as not to skew the results.

Initially this looks quite impressive and a good result for the 2BM :










However I believe the visual impact to be enhanced by the direct comparison to the wash mixture colour.

I went out for three hours to let the bubbles go and have a proper look. After removing the remainder of the bubbles (and suicidal flies), the rinse mixture was actually pretty clear with very little debris :










Close up :










Wash mixture as comparison :










Draw your own conclusions ... 

WD


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I assume this is aimed at me, among others..
> 
> using the 2 bucket method reduces the amount of grit going back onto the paint via the wash bucket..
> grit guards do nothing unless your thrashing your mitt about in your bucket..


They do IMO, you can rub the wash mitt across them to release the grit more effectively than just swishing it around in the water. Just my way of thinking though.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

My neighbour and I were both out washing our cars yesterday... He used a Karcher white bristles brush, one bucket, with washing up liquid in and a leather... Boy did I almost cry shen I watched him... He asked the above same question.. !!!! Well after finishing the wife's car, which I'm sure she had been rally driving in, I showed him my 2 buckets... My wash bucket was as clean as when I started.. My rinse bucket was black dirty water...!! I then gently tipped out the rinse water leaving a little in the bottom, pointing out all the bits of grit.. He then said to me ' So I'm just putting back on the car what I've washed off ' !!!.. I grinned...!! After a conversation about cleaning and products etc he explained he had asked for a new leather for Fathers Day.. He showed me his and it was dirty and full of holes..!!!

His fathers day list has changed since to;

2 buckets
2 towels
Wheel Brush
A sealant
A wax for summer
A car shampoo
A polish..

Can't work out why his wife wouldn't buy me an ice cream from the van....😥

😌😃😃😃😄





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> My neighbour and I were both out washing our cars yesterday... He used a Karcher white bristles brush, one bucket, with washing up liquid in and a leather... Boy did I almost cry shen I watched him... He asked the above same question.. !!!! Well after finishing the wife's car, which I'm sure she had been rally driving in, I showed him my 2 buckets... My wash bucket was as clean as when I started.. My rinse bucket was black dirty water...!! I then gently tipped out the rinse water leaving a little in the bottom, pointing out all the bits of grit.. He then said to me ' So I'm just putting back on the car what I've washed off ' !!!.. I grinned...!! After a conversation about cleaning and products etc he explained he had asked for a new leather for Fathers Day.. He showed me his and it was dirty and full of holes..!!!
> 
> His fathers day list has changed since to;
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: Another convert-soon to be ocd nut!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> This is the point i was getting at earlier in the thread. If your rinse water bucket is dirty then your pre wash isnt working very well.
> 
> You really dont need two buckets if your pre wash works well IMO.


I agree with this... although I still use the 2BM, my rinse bucket is generally as clear as my shampoo one...

In fact, with my cars now, I just snow foam and that is it.... as good as 100% clean for me, and takes no time to do...

job done.

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I agree with this... although I still use the 2BM, my rinse bucket is generally as clear as my shampoo one...
> 
> In fact, with my cars now, I just snow foam and that is it.... as good as 100% clean for me, and takes no time to do...
> 
> ...


Exact same. Spent a couple of years using the 2BM and wondered why my rinse bucket was always as clean as the wash bucket.

Now it gets a snow foam and rinse one week, and a proper wash the next with one bucket.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Never used the 2bm and never will....proper pre rinse and wash technique is all thats needed...1bm with grit guard all the way....never done any of my cars or other cars I have cleaned any damage.


----------

